# Task I dislike doing~~By Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well when you live alone..no spouse or girlfriend to help with this task..I am not going to pay

$25 bucks for alterations..That is to hand sew hems...I can do it much harder now later in life..

I learned to sew over 40 years ago...Make a hand sewen buckskin shirt....

Today this task took me 4hrs to do a pair of bibs overalls..(much needed a new pair)~

Any way I am glad this is done with...Good for another 5yrs...OM


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't go wrong knowing how to resew buttons and make hems. Looks like good work. The fine work makes my hands hurt, but it's nice to know when you need to.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like to sew by hand


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I like to sew by hand


You may be young yet..and it does not bother you fingers or hands much...But when your 70yrs old & have arthuritis in your fingers

that go numb & hurt like heck...I can do it for like 30 minutes then need a break..the fingers are stiff.......OM


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I sew almost every day but I have an industrial sewing machine to do the work. Today I recovered a couple door panel armrests and a center console cover along with re wrapping a mustang steering wheel in leather. Its a handy skill to have in my opinion.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Greavous said:


> I sew almost every day but I have an industrial sewing machine to do the work. Today I recovered a couple door panel armrests and a center console cover along with re wrapping a mustang steering wheel in leather. Its a handy skill to have in my opinion.


Machine makes a world of a difference..been years since I have done restoration work....OM


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Just ignore and report. They get banned quick enough


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Please do not repost a SPAM post. When we ban the SPAMMER, it removes all its posts, but it will not remove your repost. If we miss your repost, then the SPAM remains.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Please do not repost a SPAM post. When we ban the SPAMMER, it removes all its posts, but it will not remove your repost. If we miss your repost, then the SPAM remains.


I did not realize that the guy was a spammer until I read what was written in my thread here & then reported it..Unaware this had already been taking care of...Thank you admin people for the great work you do....OM


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

When it's need i sew everything by myself, i have a old but a good sewing machine, it can be very meditative !!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

never used one would like to learn i dont understand what keeps the stich from pulling out.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> never used one would like to learn i dont understand what keeps the stich from pulling out.


Hihi this question i ask me several times, but no idea, i changed the under thread directly in this hole but can't see how it works,

i hope someone can unravel the mystery


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Another dang spammer...speak english..or don't write in a thread.....Oldmiser


----------

